# Terminal ASCII/ANSI display



## bluehz (Apr 16, 2003)

Does any one know how to get proper ANSI display in the terminal. Even basic ANSI would be fine.

What I am talking about - is for example when a script uses the 'dialog' command. I am sure everyone has seen this command in use at some point. Its the command that will draw a pseudo dialog box in the terminal window. Usually used in scripts for yes/no, etc boxes. Anyway - whenever this command is used in script on OS X - the colors of the dialog box are fine, but what is supposed to be a line or underscore character used to draw parts of the dialog are being displayed as the "q" char instead. So online display shows the dialog box outlined with "qqqqqq..." as the char used to draw lines, etc.

Any one know how to fix this...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 16, 2003)

Not a 100% on this one, but bring up the info box, go to the Display setting, and set the character encoding to either Western (ASCII) or non-lossy ASCII.  That will _probably_ do what you want.

It's most likely a case where the Unicode character and the ASCII character aren't the same.


----------



## bluehz (Apr 17, 2003)

Thnx - I think I have already tried that. I suspect what I need is ANSI capablities....


----------



## kmgrant (May 4, 2003)

Terminal in Mac OS X 10.0 and 10.1 lack
proper support for the graphics character
set, which is why you don't see lines.

On Mac OS X 10.2, Terminal displays
the graphics correctly.

There are other terminal applications
that work on all Mac OS X versions - for
example, mine!  MacTelnet is a free but
unfinished terminal program for Mac OS X
that has ANSI graphics capability -
although a bug in the current Preview 6
disables the feature, so you should either
ask me for Preview 5 or wait for the next
update in about a week at
http://www.mactelnet.com/.

Kevin G.


----------

